# Trap shoot meet and greet (PICS)



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

What a great time wish everyone could make it. Met some new people. I like to do this again Aug 23 we all can freshen up week before opener.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

How about a who's who in that "team" photo?


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

I am in the back row all the way to the Left on the Group Photo and the PIC of me shooting is awesome, I am usually the guy at any event who takes Pics and consequently never get any of myself so this is a treat and an honor for me. I had a great time and met some very nice people.










Sargeyork(Tim)


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks Tim. Definitely a great "action" shot. Know any of the other "team" members?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Me trying to hit the clays..:lol::lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

OK!! 2 down and 8 to go. Were all these people from M-S?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> OK!! 2 down and 8 to go. Were all these people from M-S?


 Most them were.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

Gunner7848 is in the red shooting vest, he took and posted these pictures and was the person who is organized the shoot.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great time for all. Duckman39 and tightlines was the others. My wife (pink), my little 2 year old and wife had her 2 friends (Blue and Green shirt) were there to. Plan on doing this again AUG 23 4pm. Will post up new thread next week.


----------

